# Wolves desperately seeking Rubio



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> OAKLAND, CALIF. - Timberwolves guard Ricky Rubio returns to his Vail, Colo., knee surgeon Monday for what he believes will be a final three-day visit that gets him back on the practice floor with his teammates by week's end.
> 
> "I hope so," he said. "But you never know..."
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/180775171.html


----------



## Kingsgm (Aug 24, 2012)

RUBIO is needed back badly. We started strong and now can't seem to win a game. His play making skills are missed greatly.


----------

